# startx gives a little square

## degras

startx gives a little white square in the screen.

How do I sort out the monitor / card resolution / refresh rate ?

I could not see my graphics card on the list when running xorgconfig. 

What to do? 

Thanks. 

- 

IntelR82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV graphics controller 

Logitech USB optical mouse 

Dell E773c monitor

----------

## EzInKy

Did you try the vesa driver?

----------

## degras

change xorg.conf to 

Device "VESA Framebuffer"

?

That did not work, so i reran xorgconfig and choose 0 (VESA)

and then ran startx

fatal error no screens found.

I noticed it has recognised my card in the xorg file.

But still no video in startx ?

----------

## EzInKy

Take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look towards the end for errors that caused it not to find a screen.

----------

## degras

At the end it says pretty much the same thing that I quoted and also 

screens found but none compatible

So is that definitive or if a setting is changed does this decision change?

----------

## degras

I set the refresh rates etc, and choose default driver, but i still get error about screen,

but what is the driver for 

IntelR82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV graphics controller ?

----------

